# G23C and/or "C" models



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello, I'm another new guy here so I thought I would say hello first. 

I am in the market for a Glock, and I have my heart set on a G23C.(For reference I have shot before and done my homework/research) Glock's website clearly defines the difference in their C models and the rest of their line of pistols. I was wondering if any of you have also shot the G23C or any of the other C models and compared to the other glocks. Since I'm newer to the gun owner scene I would like to know how more experienced people felt about the difference in the real world.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

In my opinion there is less felt recoil with the C models but I normally do not recommend them for defensive use. If you fire it too close to your body, you could burn yourself. I have seen them fired at night and I do not feel that the flash has an affect on night vision or anything like that, my main concern is the danger of burns.

If you plan to use the gun for nothing other than range shooting, the C model would be fine. If you plan to carry it, however, I suggest the "regular" model.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll go along with that. The 'C' stands for competition. Just kidding in a way. I don't see any benefits for the compensated models for concealed carry either.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> In my opinion there is less felt recoil with the C models but I normally do not recommend them for defensive use. If you fire it too close to your body, you could burn yourself. I have seen them fired at night and I do not feel that the flash has an affect on night vision or anything like that, my main concern is the danger of burns.
> 
> If you plan to use the gun for nothing other than range shooting, the C model would be fine. If you plan to carry it, however, I suggest the "regular" model.


What he said...I use a G19C for the speed portion of my range shoots simply because of being able to stay on target easier. Would not use it for carry though. Got my XD45C for that.:smt023


----------



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. That made my decision, this gun is going to be both a range gun and a home defense gun. I have to plans to carry concealed at this time. Just in case though...I'm buying a compact if I was to ever change my mind.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

You tube is your friend:

G23c

,,,you can see the nice "blast".


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Glockamania® said:


> You tube is your friend:
> 
> G23c
> 
> ,,,you can see the nice "blast".


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i carry my G19c everyday on my hip not only for work but for my ccw, the 9mm really does not need to be in the C lineup personally. the only thing i noticed between it and my dads regular G19 is the noise, the 19C is much louder!!!!


----------



## Big_Jim (Jan 18, 2008)

The "C" stands for Compensated, not competition. Buy the G23C if you like, you can buy a normal G23 barrel later if you want. 
My wife has the G19C because she thought the recoil reduction would be a good thing to have but, right away we bought a regular barrel to shoot IDPA and have never used the "C" barrel. There is no real reason to buy the compensated version, the recoil of a normal G23 is not that bad.


----------



## TMUSCLE1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Big_Jim said:


> The "C" stands for Compensated, not competition. Buy the G23C if you like, you can buy a normal G23 barrel later if you want.
> My wife has the G19C because she thought the recoil reduction would be a good thing to have but, right away we bought a regular barrel to shoot IDPA and have never used the "C" barrel. There is no real reason to buy the compensated version, the recoil of a normal G23 is not that bad.


That's what I was looking for. I doubt that I buy the "C" version now. Especially after watching the youtube video. That blast seems like it might a distraction if God forbid you had to fire at night.

Thanks for the input guys. I pretty positive that I will go with the normal G23.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

My Glock 31C makes the 357sig feel like a 9mm. I rarely shoot it, though, because it's so expensive.


----------

